# Willow and Tara's new cage, thanks to you!



## Secularian (Nov 7, 2007)

I haven't posted much since I've been hanging around here, but I read nearly everything that the rest of you post and it has proven to be extremely helpful and informative. We've learned about toys and games that have gotten us close to our girls in no time at all. We've switched to using fleece to line the cage and make hammocks and little rat size blankets (which they love) and have just recently purchased a much larger cage, which we can see now is just the right size. I just wanted to take this opportunity to say thanks for all the help and advice.

Here is the new cage. It's hard to see the inside in the picture, because the openings are only 1/2 inch by 1 inch and white.










Here it is next to the horribly small cage we had originally. It's quite the upgrade.










We're big Michigan Wolverines fans, so... we lined the cage with the Scarlet and Grey of OSU. We figure that there are no better colors to poop on. *chuckles*










And, for no reason at all, here is Tara going to town on some cranberry sauce. Apparently, it is the most delicious thing she has ever encountered.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Aw that's a much better cage! You probably will want to cover up the bars of the floor because their feet can get caught in the gaps and their legs can break D:

But it's a good size, and I see you have some lovely hammocks and toys


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Its a big upgrade. I dont like Ohio State either!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Cover the wire floor and it wil be good.


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Secularian (Nov 7, 2007)

I do have a lot of the floors covered with fleece, more than shown in the pictures, but not all of it and not the ramps. The gaps are only 1/2" x 1/2" and they have no troubles at all running up and down them. I know there is always that outside chance one of them could slip-up and injure herself, but to be honest, I am not that worried about it.

They sure do love the new cage, though, and I feel a lot better about keeping them in it. They are young girls and really need room to spaz. Heheh.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Secularian said:


> The gaps are only 1/2" x 1/2" and they have no troubles at all running up and down them.


Doesnt bumble Foot come from the wire floors?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Bimble foot comes from extremely dirty wire floors. All of my cages have wire floors and I have never had a case of bumble foot. Also in theory a flat plastic shelf is more likely to give bumble foot because the pee just sits there and if the rats sit in it they get bumble foot.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I used that cage for years  much better than the old one 

*bumble foot: wire floors are often associated with it because they can be VERY hard to clean completely, and your more likely to rip off a nail or pinch skin and cause injury. Plastic shelves are easier to clean and are often covered in fabric. It really comes down to how clean you keep the cage


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

oh, ok thanks.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Congratulations on the new cage


----------



## Secularian (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks. They are a lot happier already. 

I think I am going to replace the floors with plastic eventually and the ramps with fabric and/or dryer tubes, but for now I am just happy to provide them with a large enough cage. I keep small fleece 'blankets' on the floors like throw rugs, but that is mostly for comfort. Yep. Spoiling them already.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

That is an awesome cage. You should get a litter pan with litter in it though so can eventually lay down some of your faovrite teams fleece. When they use a litter pan its easier to clean and much better on your pets habitat and life!


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

looks good, i was going to get that cage when i only had 3 girls :x lol
the wire floors are fine, the spacing is perfectly fine (its pretty much the same as a martin's cage) bumble foot come from mostly dirty solid floors but it's possible for them to get it on wire floors but not common. 

very nice


----------



## Secularian (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks. We've actually switched from the fleece to Yesterday's News because fleece does nothing for odor control. One of these days we plan to try litter training so we can switch back to fleece, but we're having a little trouble finding one the right size. The only ones we're finding are either for hamsters (way too small) or for ferrets (too big). The ferret one would work, but getting it in and out of the cage would be a bit troublesome.

I'm not too worried about bumble foot. We keep their cage as clean as possible, both for their health and because it is right here in the living room us.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats on the new cage- it looks awesome!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

instead of buying an actual litter box go to the dollar store and get a plastic storage bin and zip ties. After adding about 2-3 inches of YN the litter boxes probably aren't going anywhere, but you never can be sure with rattie martha stewarts ;-) The boxes are big enough for a rat to get in and the high sides keep the mess in 

heres a pic, its the dull looking white plastic one ;-)


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

You won't have to replace the wire floors with plastic. You could purchase some stick lino to cover it up with and then you could put the fleece over. If your rats are anything like mine, that fleece is going to come up no matter how hard you clamp it down with binder clips lol.

Looks awesome! I like that cage, it's probably one of the best you can purchase from the pet store! I'm sure your rats love it and appreciate it. We are glad to have you here!


----------



## Secularian (Nov 7, 2007)

glindella said:


> go to the dollar store and get a plastic storage bin


O.O! That's a great idea! Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I tried to use a big thing, and it seemed like my girls were too lazy to jump over the sides of it. So I bought a ceramic dish (at the dollar tree!) with sides about 1 inch high, and they seem to be using that a lot better. Just as another idea... Though they do tend to kick the YN out pretty fast, it's easy enough to scoop back in.


----------

